# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Pre-Cycle - Is the Workout causing ALT value to be slightly higher than normal range?

## THAMIZHAN

Hello There,
Blood Work done. Results for CBC seems normal, barring Hematocrit, which is slightly high.

Also ALT,Globulin values are slightly over the normal range, is it because of the Workout ? I read there was a study proving that exercise increases liver enzymes values at least for 7 days. However my doctor didn't buy this argument, he has prescribed me a tab lol.

similarly BUN is slightly higher than the normal value.

Experts please pitch in...am I G2G ?


Best Regards,
B. Prem Anand.

----------

